# Divorce and settling things out of court



## mrnice (Aug 11, 2009)

Ok, my wife and I have agreed that we will settle things out of court and not get anyone from the legal fraternity involved except to write up an agreement between the two of us which will be done by a solicitor.

This is what we've agreed upon.

She will try and get a job whereas she works nighttimes as she ALWAYS wants to be there for the children. She will also be on benefits.

We will split the time with the children 50/50

I will buy her out of my house and pay her a mutual agreeable sum. 

I will provide her with a sum of money each month which will also be mutually agreeable.

Has anyone done this sort of thing out of court?
Away from the Family Law Courts etc.


----------



## jessi (Feb 11, 2009)

I think if both of you are aware of all financial areas and agree to a settlement between you and you have a solictor draw up the agreement have someone witness the deal between you then I don't see a problem....
good luck


----------

